# Led Conversion



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I own a Toro 1028 LXE. I want to covert to led lighting. Change bulb or just add two fixtures, one on each handle. I have been told that it has a an 8 watt alternator. 12 volts, what amps? Showing my ignorance. Is that AC or DC. ( ok no jokes here). So can I just change bulb over? What is bulb # converted to automotive #?. Machine is not near me right now or I'd go look.

Thanks for any info.
Rob

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Any help with the above problem,?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

did you look here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

paulm12 said:


> did you look here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


Yes, Thanks. But what I'm trying to find out is if this machine has an alternator that produces 12 volts DC. Maybe 10/15 amps. Have not gotten any definitive answers. I have been looking, but so far no go.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If it's an 8W alternator, at 12V, that is 0.7A. Power = Volts * Amps. So Amps = Power / Volts. 

An alternator would typically produce AC, not DC. And an incandescent light doesn't care whether it gets AC or DC, so there would be little reason for them to go through the extra step of converting AC to DC. If the alternator output was being used to charge a battery, that output *would* need to be DC. But output for a light is likely AC. 

An LED does care whether it gets DC. The LED itself needs DC. Now, some lights might also handle converting AC to DC for you, it depends on what you're doing. If adding a complete light assembly, it might do that conversion. If just changing a bulb, then see what the manufacturer states for the bulb, for an acceptable input voltage range, and whether it can take AC. 

At some point, if converting the light itself gets too-involved, you could also consider something like using an LED headlamp, etc.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

You could mount a small 12 volt battery and wire a switch and LED lights. You would have to periodically have to charge the battery.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> If it's an 8W alternator, at 12V, that is 0.7A. Power = Volts * Amps. So Amps = Power / Volts.
> 
> An alternator would typically produce AC, not DC. And an incandescent light doesn't care whether it gets AC or DC, so there would be little reason for them to go through the extra step of converting AC to DC. If the alternator output was being used to charge a battery, that output *would* need to be DC. But output for a light is likely AC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that explanation. I think I know what i need to do 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

